# 64's



## mrg (Apr 16, 2016)

It was a 60's Saturday, 2 0f my 64's stingrays, 60's surf & skate boards and my 66's bus at the HB pier.


----------



## Vbushnell (Apr 16, 2016)

Here my 64.


----------



## mcmfw2 (Apr 17, 2016)

very cool ...looked like a great Day !


----------



## bashton (Apr 17, 2016)

Awesome bikes and awesome VW!

Bashton
MCACN Managing Member; Home of the Muscle Bike "Show within a Show"
www.mcacn.com


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 17, 2016)

Super cool Mark.
I was born in March 1964 and would like to find a birthday bike someday....


----------



## mrg (Apr 17, 2016)

Ok, first pic is me on my 64 I bought for $25 from a friends big brother with my paper route money in 65, my dad felt bad about the new purple standard Sting Ray I didn't get for the last Christmas (that's another story) and bought me the fender set ($2.95), green mettle flake seat cover, light & rack, 2nd pic is a 64 I picked up last yr. that some kid did his own customizing on (check out the car antenna wrapped into green handlebar tape on the sissy bar. seller said it came out of Reno Nev. but now othe history, I haven't decided to bring it back to stock or make it look like my og but put stock bars/neck/grips on the other day the and might leave it at that, 3spd SA hub he laced in is dated 57, the last pic is (I think-hope) is my OG 64 frame (I had painted many times) I gave to my nephew like 40 yrs ago, I found 2 64's in my sisters garage a couple of yrs ago, one had og sky blue in the cups and this has no og paint and kinda remember something about having it dipped or blasted and painting it for him so I am 99% sure its mine. Oh yea next to it is a 65 lime J36-1 (2spd kickback) that's got a good story for a later thread.


----------



## 67Ramshorn (Apr 18, 2016)

Very cool pictures, that VW Bus is sooo cooool.
Thanks for sharing.
Dan


----------

